# OTA - Distribution Amplifier



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

This may be a really dumb question but I've never needed an OTA anntenna until recently and now I live about 30 miles or so from most antennas. But here goes:

I have a powered directional antenna (UHF) that I have split 3 ways using power passing Skywalker splitters. My problem is signal loss after hooking up the splitters. So my question is would it be possible to hook up a signal amplifier closer to the end of each run? Would that even do anything, or would it damage the power insterter I have for my antenna now? I've attached a crude sketch to try and give you an idea of what I am talking about. The antenna is great when it is only hooked up to a single TV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So long as your distribution amp is placed at the TV end of the powersupply - there should not be any issues. Just don't "overdrive" your TVs / reception devices on the outputs of the distribution amp - also don't overdrive the input of the dist. amp as well.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, i figured as long as I kept it upstream of the PI I would be ok, but the reinforcement is very much appriciated.


----------

